# The waiting game



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sturisomas that I have only breed for 3 months out of the year so have been anxiously waiting for the first batch and here it is. Should be hatching any day now.

Daddy guarding the eggs.









Close up you can see the babies in the eggs.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool. Dad needs a shave.....


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Is that a festivum? Can't tell from the belly shot...
Once they hatch do you separate daddy or are they protecters?
Pretty darn cool!
How are they bristlenose GD fry doing


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No its the panamense, which the fry are hard to raise. They are lazy feeders and won't go to the food and lots of time will starve to death. I found one way to keep them alive is to have several snails in the tank and the fry will eat the slime trails they leave behind, along with meaty type algae tabs. I usually leave the parents in the tank with them till the fry are about 3 inches.

Gd's are doing good, going to have to put the parents into a larger tank since they are laying eggs every 10 days now, I will soon be over run with them.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a pic of a couple of the fry










One of the green dragon juvies,


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a couple of new pics, they are starting to grow


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

HA! I liked jrman's response!

Sooo cool! (And I LOVED the pics of the fry! So tiny! Little sticks with wings, lol!)

For sure keep us updated!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I saw them,and my response was "COOL!"

Husband,cat and dog all looked at me like I was stupid,hehe.But they are very neat little fry,Susan!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Got more on the way, papa is fanning eggs again.


----------

